# San Antonio: CO2 refills/tanks?



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

The pressure on my CO2 tank has started to fall so it's about time for a refill... I've gone to Natwel for the two previous fills because they were the only place I could find that would fill my tank on-site (I had bought my own 'new' tank and didn't want to exchange it). It's downtown though, and pretty inconvenient for me to get there.

I'm also thinking about getting another co2 tank for a different aquarium, and am considering renting tank(s) if the location and price are right. Does anyone know a place in San Antonio or Boerne where I can get a tank refilled or rent tanks?


----------

